# Problem with Radeon HD 6770 M ... Help !!!!!



## dmanojkmr (Feb 26, 2014)

My Laptop info

Core i7 2630QM @ 2.0Ghz
Radeon HD 6770 M 1 GB DDR5
Intel HD GPU
DDR3 4 GB 1333Hz Ram


I have this problem often. While playing certain games ( NFS Rivals, Grid 2 - even in low graphics) most often I get it hanged in after few min, and get a message that GPU had restarted. Is it so that the GPU is able to control these high end games ?. But I have no problem Playing Maxpane 3, NFS HP 2011, NFS RUN etc.

I have my Switchable GPU option to use High Performance GPU ( Made it Static in the BOIS). Does this means HD 6770 M GPU is alone used and not the Intel GPU? If so is there any way to make the game to use both the GPUs.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 26, 2014)

dmanojkmr said:


> My Laptop info
> 
> Core i7 2630QM @ 2.0Ghz
> Radeon HD 6770 M 1 GB DDR5
> ...



rivals is a ported game. you will likely experience hangs even on a high end set up. Also update the game before playing. what is your gpu usage while playing? post a screenshot of gpuz.


----------



## dmanojkmr (Feb 26, 2014)

OMG. 
 It is boiling inside.

Should i stay off from these games


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 26, 2014)

It's probably an overheating issue. Clean the air vents and use a good laptop cooler.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 26, 2014)

you should reapply the thermal paste on your 6770m.try any good one like artic silver 5. till then it is better not to play any games.


----------



## dmanojkmr (Feb 26, 2014)

ok. Thank You.

I'll try it.

Buy the way whats the maximum temp & other variables you get while playing hardcore games..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 26, 2014)

dmanojkmr said:


> ok. Thank You.
> 
> I'll try it.
> 
> Buy the way whats the maximum temp & other variables you get while playing hardcore games..



i dont have a laptop. anyway you should keep it under 85C.Reapplying thermal paste on your  6770m will result in a considerable drop in temperature, if that exactly is your case.


----------



## aaruni (Feb 26, 2014)

I believe its acceptable till 90 C for ultra high end games (ultra high-end in comparison to your laptop). Mine usually stay stable around 85-87 while gaming.


----------



## seamon (Feb 27, 2014)

I think 85 degree and up is dangerous for long terms. Just touching 90 is okay for a short while but may lead to capacitor failures in the mobo near the GPU. My 8850M never exceeds 80.


----------



## dmanojkmr (Feb 27, 2014)

And I found 1 thing, that my fan speed keeps constant at 30% neither increases nor decreases any problem ? or is it cause of HP's cool sense technology. I even tried turning it off.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 27, 2014)

dmanojkmr said:


> And I found 1 thing, that my fan speed keeps constant at 30% neither increases nor decreases any problem ? or is it cause of HP's cool sense technology. I even tried turning it off.



You can use Open Hardware Monitor to manually set the fan speeds to 100% while playing games.


----------



## aaruni (Feb 27, 2014)

dmanojkmr said:


> And I found 1 thing, that my fan speed keeps constant at 30% neither increases nor decreases any problem ? or is it cause of HP's cool sense technology. I even tried turning it off.



how do you check fan speed?



harshilsharma63 said:


> You can use Open Hardware Monitor to manually set the fan speeds to 100% while playing games.



Will it cause any problem whatsoever to mess with fan settings?


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

Iam not sure. I think you must apply some patch


----------

